# Opinions of Appaloosa Mare



## Tuppy123 (Nov 1, 2015)

I would love some opinions on this appaloosa mare I am looking at buying. She is 15'2hh and 6 years old. Just interested to hear what people think of her conformation/general appearance. Personally I think she needs a lot more weight on but apart from that, opinions would be great


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

IMO she needs muscling up, not just weight. Muscling will add weight and fill out the hollow spots. None of those are great confo shots, they all make her look back at the knee (maybe she is, maybe she's just standing awkard), her neck looks thin for the rest of her, can't really tell much about her back legs because every shot is showing her standing wonky. I don't see anything that's just AWFUL but I don't see anything that would make me say, "OH buy her before someone else gets her." either. 

What do you want to use her for?


----------



## Tuppy123 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks, I will try to get some better ones today. I would be using her for eventing and trail riding


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this image:









does not show a hrose needing more weight, IMO. people are used to hroses being so round, but that horse is not underweight.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

To me her legs look light compared to her body mass. It could be the angle of the photo.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

In these photos she looks camped under, but since she's not being asked to stand up for a confo shot in any of them, I hesitate to say much.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She looks so depressed.....I agree with the back at the knee, and her shoulder is very straight, but her hind end is nice. I am not certain those legs would be my choice for an eventer... Be sure to get a PPE, and be certain the vet knows your plans.

ETA: her shoulder does not look bad in a couple of those pics...so may be the strange camera angle....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She is cute and seems solid but nothing special. Agree with a PPE if you like her! Depending on your goals with eventing it may be too much but I think she could do it casually.

And I agree ?? on the weight, if anything she has plenty to LOSE in some of those pics.

I'd be curious which are current.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

greentree said:


> She looks so depressed.....I agree with the back at the knee, and her shoulder is very straight, but her hind end is nice. I am not certain those legs would be my choice for an eventer... Be sure to get a PPE, and be certain the vet knows your plans.
> 
> ETA: her shoulder does not look bad in a couple of those pics...so may be the strange camera angle....


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks she looks depressed.


----------



## Tuppy123 (Nov 1, 2015)

Bottom right is the most recent, the others where she looks fatter are old photos. She definitely needs more weight on at the moment


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Decently balanced and decent conformation, but like others have said, nothing special. My perfectionism wouldn't buy her. Biggest thing that jumps out at me is she has long cannon bones (high knees and hocks), which, IMHO, doesn't make for a very athletic horse. She's also a bit light on bone, especially on the front legs.


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

Neck is long. I like her back though. Legs look nice. She might not have a mare face and she looks Roman. All around a good usable horse as far as pictures go. I think God could have given her more white on the rump...

One tip for Appys is to feed them right and use MTG on their tails. She looks like she was taken care of which is important.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Agree she lacks bone.
Bad pictures are pretty much useless for a true conformation evaluation
She does appear back at the knees, but then, it also looks like her feet need trimming

Try to stand her up square, with side view having front and back equal distance 
form the camera, thus legs under her.
Back view and front view-again, must be square on, with the horse standing square, both legs weighted evenly


----------

